# glo t5 ho fixture



## greenmonkey51 (Mar 14, 2007)

With a tank that deep and wide I would look at metal halides. A pair of 150's would work pretty good.


----------



## tacks (Jun 19, 2006)

:icon_smil Thanks but I just dont like hanging lights. The unit by Hagen can sit right on top of the tank. I would have to buy at least 3 of them though. thanks Ed


----------



## cichlids4me (Oct 20, 2007)

I have one. I love the way it looks on my tank.

75 Gallons 2X54 Glo HO t5


----------



## riverrat (Jul 14, 2005)

I am not sure if the Hagens come with bulbs for the price I see them but consider this. You could possibly get this fixture 

http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/T5...-Output_Fixture_with_Bulbs_by_Sunlight_Supply 

with bulbs and buy the optional bracket to have it mounted to your aquarium instead of hanging it. If the tek is even $50 to 100 more I think you should consider it. Everyone that has one speaks highly of them and you could have a cleaner look with one light fixture instead of three on top of you tank. The tek six bulb fixture is 16 inches wide which should still give you a nice light spread.

Just a thought
river


----------



## tacks (Jun 19, 2006)

River thanks for the info. I did not know that Tek lights had brackets for the tank. I will buy that unit. Thanks for your help Ed


----------



## colinthebassist (Nov 30, 2007)

I have both the 36" and 48" glo fixtures. They work great, and look great. A little pricy though. They also come with a decent reflector


----------



## Eth (Jan 28, 2008)

Just when I thought I should go with a Hagen GLO, I start reading all about this TEK light. So if it's a difference of $282 for the Tek light from reef geek for the 4 x 54w unit vs. $214 for two 2 x 54w unit from my LFS (Hagen = $68 cheaper than Tek), you'd suggest the Tek light? Well, the ceiling is vaulted, so I'd rather not hang the light fixture, but if the cost of the legs are nominal, then I might consider the Tek light.


----------



## Eth (Jan 28, 2008)

Quick question and sorry for the hijack; I saw some of the Tek lights in hydroponic stores like this one:

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics...ens-4ft-t5-fluorescent-grow-light-p-1920.html

Is there any difference between these and the ones for our aquariums? It seems like a pretty great deal if they are the same item because they include the bulbs also.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

The 'plant grow' Teks have only one on/off switch and do not (as far as I can remember) have the facility for installing a splash shield. They're the same as the aquarium specific version from a quality of light perspective. The cost of legs for the Tek is utterly ridiculous. Take a look at the Current USA Nova Extreme Pro (very important it's the "pro" version for the individual reflectors).


----------



## Eth (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah I saw that in the Drfostersmith catalog earlier this year. Looks like about $344 for the 6 x 54w Nova Pro, but it comes with 3 actinic bulbs that I really wouldn't need or want for this fixture. 

Maybe the Hagen GLO 2 x 54w isn't all that bad afterall, despite having a shared reflector between the two bulbs. Has anyone done any PAR readings on any of the units discussed in this thread?


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Indeed, one needs to consider the expense of replacing 3 bulbs with the Current USA, but that's really only about $45, less than the Tek legs.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Eth said:


> Yeah I saw that in the Drfostersmith catalog earlier this year. Looks like about $344 for the 6 x 54w Nova Pro, but it comes with 3 actinic bulbs that I really wouldn't need or want for this fixture.
> 
> Maybe the Hagen GLO 2 x 54w isn't all that bad afterall, despite having a shared reflector between the two bulbs. Has anyone done any PAR readings on any of the units discussed in this thread?


Nova = no individual reflectors.
Tek = individual reflectors

I'd rather go with a 2x54W setup with individual Tek reflectors than a 3x54W fixture with Nova reflectors.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Epic, the "Pro" version of the Current fixture does indeed have individual reflectors, though you're correct in that the non-pro version doesn't.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

indiboi said:


> Epic, the "Pro" version of the Current fixture does indeed have individual reflectors, though you're correct in that the non-pro version doesn't.


Good call.


----------



## Eth (Jan 28, 2008)

I did find that Carolina Reefs had the aquarium version for $240 + $21 shipping (don't know if the $5.99 non refundable shipping is included in the final shipping price, since it's drop shipped) = $261. Drfostersmith only charges a straight $18 for shipping, but I didn't really comparison shop that model.

$65 for Tek legs? Ouch. I'm trying to go for least amount of DIY or add-on, so from the looks of it I have 3 options:

1.) $240 4 x 54w Tek Light + $65 leg add-on = $326 ( depending on the $5.99 oversized item shipping could be $332). Bulb cost = 18/bulb x 4 = $72 + $326 = $398 or $404 depending if they add for oversized shipping.

2.) $344 6 x 54w Nova Extreme Pro + $17 shipping = $361. $18/bulb x 3 = $54 + $361 = $415 

3.) $214 for two pair of Hagen GLO 2 x 54w ($99 each + tax). $18/bulb x 4 = $72 + $214 = $286

Seems like it would cost $112 more for the Tek Lights, or $129 for the Nova Pro which has 2 more bulbs than I really need. For that amount, I could get a third Hagen GLO and just pay another $36 for a pair of Life GLO II bulbs if I ever needed more light. 

It looks like I'll just use the two pair of the Hagen 2 x 54w and call it a night, since I'm getting them fairly cheap at my LFS. If the need arises for more light or optimum reflectors, I can always setup another plant tank :icon_wink . Unless...anyone has a different opinion or recommendation.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

$47 for the legs, with shipping...~$55 shipped is the cheapest I've found.

If you go for the Teks, what you could do is use T5NO bulbs (~$8.50 at HelloLights per bulb). The ballast will push them to T5HO specs. It's been confirmed over at RC by The Grim Reefer w/ a PAR meter and by a Kill-A-Watt. 

Changes all your numbers, doesn't it?


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Individual reflectors for each lamp are very important for T5 fixtures, which is a big part of why the Tek is so popular. You're not really getting your watts worth if you have a flat reflector. That is the biggest concern. That increased efficiency over the long term does cost more up front though, of course.


----------



## Eth (Jan 28, 2008)

Hmm, interesting. Well, the Hagen GLO reflector looked similar to the Nova Extreme Pro reflector, but like you said, it's not an individual reflector. Assuming I don't get the Tek legs, I guess $261-267 isn't that bad. How safe would this fixture be on top of a glass top, or will another piece of glass effectively nullify any increased light going into the tank?


----------



## tacks (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi just to add to this mess. I have just bought the Hagen Glow light. Great ligh but one thing it has no on or off switch, it must run on a timmer.This is okay but could be a pain in some cases. I have just ordered the Tek 6x54 fixture with the glass shield and brackets. The brackets were 59.00 dollars. If yo use the shield you lose 3-5 percent of your light. I have a open tank and will use the brackets but got the shield just incase. I hope this helps you a little Ed:icon_smil


----------



## Eth (Jan 28, 2008)

It looks like the Hagen GLO T5 HO is good, but the lack of on/off switches and a shared reflector doesn't make it the best out there compared to using individual reflectors. Unfortunately, mounting dual 2 x 54w together will only give me ~80% efficiency compared to the Tek, Nova Extreme Pro, 4 x single Hagen GLO, or even buying 4 parabolic SLR's and retrofitting them over a hood/canopy. 

Assuming all that is true, 80% of 216w is ~173w of T5 HO. Depending on the T5 multiplier, I'd still have anywhere between 3-4 wpg using shared reflectors. However, I'd get about 4-5 wpg if I used individual reflectors to reflect/restrike the usable light back into the tank.

Bottom line, without the Tek legs, the total cost of the Tek T5 unit is ~20% more than the Hagen Glo ($260 shipped for Tek vs. $215 for Hagen GLO), but it's ~20% more efficient using the single reflectors and ultimately gets more light into the tank for the same wattage. I think an extra $45 won't kill me and if I really hate the look, I can drop another $45 on the Tek Legs.


----------



## tacks (Jun 19, 2006)

Smart move. Ed


----------

